# usb stick / firmware problem [erstmal erledigt]

## andi_s

hallo,

wenn ich meine usb dvb-t stick anschliesse, dann passiert das:

dmesg:

```

usb 1-7: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

usb 1-7: default language 0x0409

usb 1-7: udev 5, busnum 1, minor = 4

usb 1-7: New USB device found, idVendor=15a4, idProduct=9016

usb 1-7: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

usb 1-7: Product: DVB-T 2

usb 1-7: Manufacturer: Afatech

usb 1-7: SerialNumber: #

usb 1-7: usb_probe_device

usb 1-7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 1-7: adding 1-7:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 1-7:1.0: uevent

usb 1-7: adding 1-7:1.1 (config #1, interface 1)

usb 1-7:1.1: uevent

usbhid 1-7:1.1: usb_probe_interface

usbhid 1-7:1.1: usb_probe_interface - got id

usb 1-7: uevent

Afatech DVB-T 2: Fixing fullspeed to highspeed interval: 10 -> 7

input: Afatech DVB-T 2 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-7/1-7:1.1/input/input5

usb 1-7: link qh8-0001/ffff8800bf8023c0 start 1 [2/0 us]

generic-usb 0003:15A4:9016.0004: input,hidraw3: USB HID v1.01 Keyboard [Afatech DVB-T 2] on usb-0000:00:1d.7-7/input1

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '005'

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt fe80

usb 1-7:1.1: uevent

usb 1-7: uevent

usb 1-7:1.1: uevent

dvb_usb_af9015 1-7:1.0: usb_probe_interface

dvb_usb_af9015 1-7:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

af9015: tuner id:179 not supported, please report!

usbcore: registered new interface driver dvb_usb_af9015

```

lsmod:

```

Module                  Size  Used by

dvb_usb_af9015         32548  0 

dvb_usb                18316  1 dvb_usb_af9015

dvb_core               99056  1 dvb_usb

```

die firmware musste ich manuell unter /lib/firmware ablegen (usr/lib/hotplug/firmware exitstiert nicht) da emerge linuxtv-dvb-firmware mit einer fehlermeldung abbricht (bugreport existiert - dort gab es auch den link zum direkten download)

im 'prinzip' scheint ja alles zu funktionieren, ausser das kein dvb device generiert wird. ich vermute das liegt daran das die firmware nicht geladen/gefunden wird

in einem anderen forum (http://www.gentooforum.de/artikel/15878/dvb-t-usb-stick-von-digittrade.html) habe ich den hinweis gefunden, das CONFIG_KMOD=y im kernel aktiviert sein soll, allerdings existiert die zeile nicht in meiner .config (der hinweis ist auch >1 jahr alt und bezieht sich vermutlich auf ein aelteres kernel - ich habe 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 64bit)

hier meine kerneleinstellungen bzgl. hotplug - da weiss ich nicht so recht, ob das ok ist

```

(/sbin/hotplug) path to uevent helper                            | |  

  | |    [*] Select only drivers that don't need compile-time external fir| |  

  | |    [*] Prevent firmware from being built                            | |  

  | |    -*- Userspace firmware loading support                           | |  

  | |    [*]   Include in-kernel firmware blobs in kernel binary          | |  

  | |    ()    External firmware blobs to build into the kernel binary 

```

ich hoffe mir kann jemand sagen, wo das problem liegt  bzw. liegen koennte.

ps:

ich habe ein aehnliches problem mit einem usb-wlan stick - der will auch nicht, obwohl er erkannt wird - von daher vermute ich das es am laden der firmware liegt, wobei hier zwar der 'not supported' hinweis kommt, aber da der chipsatz unterstuetzt wird sollte das doch eigentlich dennoch funktionieren. 

dankeLast edited by andi_s on Tue Feb 23, 2010 11:17 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## firefly

 *andi_s wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> af9015: tuner id:179 not supported, please report! 
> ```
> ...

 

wie es hier steht scheint der treiber den eingebauten tuner nicht zu unterstützen.

----------

## Josef.95

Hm.., sollte eigentlich möglich sein,  *Quote:*   

> AF9015 Chipsatz. Treiber wird seit Kernel 2.6.28 unterstützt.

 

siehe zb http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/TerraTec_Cinergy_T_USB_XE

----------

## andi_s

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hm.., sollte eigentlich möglich sein,  *Quote:*   AF9015 Chipsatz. Treiber wird seit Kernel 2.6.28 unterstützt. 
> 
> siehe zb http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/TerraTec_Cinergy_T_USB_XE

 

ja, sollte...

genau nach diesem wiki-eintrag bin ich auch vorgegangen... nur eben das die AF9015 firmware in dem package fehlt (emerge error)

https://bugs.gentoo.org/181908

also habe ich sie wie oben beschrieben manuell in /lib/firmware kopiert... sieht ja auch alles gut aus - module werden geladen etc - es wird nur einfach kein /dev/dvb erzeugt.

@firefly

bzgl. des tuners habe ich mal den entwickler angeschrieben... mal sehen was er dazu sagt - wollte ja nen report, also hoffe ich das er auch antwortet  :Wink: 

dennoch habe ich irgendwie den verdacht das an meinen kernel-einstellungen irgendetwas nicht stimmt... wie gesagt ich habe ein aehnliches problem mit einem usb-wlan stick, wo andere berichtet haben das er funktioniert, wenn die firmware geladen wird. bei mir wird aber kein device erzeugt.

----------

## andi_s

ok, habe gerade eine antwort vom entwickler erhalten: fuer den tuner gibt es noch keinen treiber   :Sad: 

----------

